# .17HMR is an incredible hog round! 2 down and story to boot!



## buckeroo

I took my best huntin' buddy down to my family property in Macon County to see if I could locate some turkeys for opening day. I put my buddy bill in the best area for pigs and I went on about my way. He saw some hens that morning and I saw some fox squirrels and that was it. 

We retreated to the cabin for a nice southern, home-cooked meal (Thanks mom and dad!!) and some huntin' talk. We decided to hit the woods again around 2:45 cause dad said he saw 10 pigs the day before around 4:30. I took Bill back to the good spot and I went exploring in the other direction. About a quarter mile away from Bill, I found a nice spot to take a nap ("exploring"). (I did get up at 3:50am to get there by daylight)

I woke up around 4 and thought it would be more fun to go shoot my new shotgun with dad way over at the big field; so we did. After running about 10 rounds through my new to me 1950's Browning Light 12 we decided we had enough and went back to the cabin. 

About 6:30 I decided that I needed more woods time. I just wanted to see some deer and pretend it was deer season in my head. (Funny how hunters fantasize.) 

It was getting closer and closer to dark as the sun was setting and I was surprised that I hadn't heard the mighty roar of Bill's 30-06 yet. Just then I caught movement, it was a beautiful grey fox. I watched it for a minute before catching movement way down at the end of the food plot. Now keep in mind this is Saturday and dad had burned this part of the property off Thursday, so the ground is black as are the pigs so it took a second to figure things out. I saw that it was two porkers, so I pulled up and took rest and "keerack"....I let loose with my trusty Browning T Bolt 17HMR. Piggy number one hit the dirt and didn't move! I waited a second, but couldn't see hog number two so I climbed down out of the ladder stand and as I turned around I saw that piggy number two came back to see what was the matter. I stepped behind the ladder, took rest and popped off again- piggy number two took his dirt nap. 

So, this is a long story I realize, but the moral of the story is that number one, 17HMRs continue to blow me away (as well as some nice piggies) and Bill saw turkeys and I killed pigs! What's up with that?! I guess God heard my prayer differently than I said it, because I asked Him to please allow my guest to get some pigs! 

I think this is the first time I saw pigs in this particular location. Oh well, great times had by all and some great pig meat in our freezers. 

Here's the pics:

Mr. Fox Rat






The glorious wheat field where I made some 12 gauge memories with dad:






Gas station photography:





Yum, Yum:


----------



## seaweaver

Sweet. The Hog guy on ossabaw uses the 17 and a Henry youth 22.
cw


----------



## deathfromabove83

A well placed shot with a .17hmr,is enough to take down any hog.I have taken boars over 300 lb. with mine!


----------



## buckeroo

deathfromabove83 said:


> A well placed shot with a .17hmr,is enough to take down any hog.I have taken boars over 300 lb. with mine!



I absolutely believe it! I shot these at 80 and 90 yards and they hit the ground right where they stood!


----------



## Canyon

Congrats on the pigs and some great eats!


----------



## weekender

congrats on the pork, fine shooting


----------



## River Rambler

Very true..it's all about placement and that is not hard with hogs. 22-250 is a nasty hog round despite what some may say.


----------



## buckeroo

River Rambler said:


> Very true..it's all about placement and that is not hard with hogs. 22-250 is a nasty hog round despite what some may say.



I gave the pigs to my buddy Bill that came with me since he was the one that really wanted them. ( I already have about a 250 pounder in the freezer.) He cleaned them and said I would not have believed the devastation from that little bullet. I was using the CCI 20 Grain Full Metal Jacket. It cut a hole all the way through the pig's spine and came out on the other side. The hole was the size of a silver dollar all the way through. Both hit the ground and didnt move.


----------



## bfriendly

buckeroo said:


> I absolutely believe it! I shot these at 80 and 90 yards and they hit the ground right where they stood!



Awesome Story! THAT is how you tell it! I loved going on the hunt with you

Looks like the shot was a "Spine" or "Neck" shot on that one hog. Is that where you shot them?
 From what I Have seen, it seems as though busting the spine, right behind the head is THE DRT shot!


----------



## buckeroo

River Rambler said:


> Very true..it's all about placement and that is not hard with hogs. 22-250 is a nasty hog round despite what some may say.



I haven't kept up with what folks say, but I imagine a 22-250 is absolutely devastating.


----------



## buckeroo

bfriendly said:


> Awesome Story! THAT is how you tell it! I loved going on the hunt with you
> 
> Looks like the shot was a "Spine" or "Neck" shot on that one hog. Is that where you shot them?
> From what I Have seen, it seems as though busting the spine, right behind the head is THE DRT shot!



One was a head shot and the other was a high shoulder shot that literally cut a hole right through the spine.


----------



## bigreddwon

That's some good shooting there.. Ive used my 22-250 with Barnes bullets (45g) and it is devastating..


----------



## fishbum2000

Feast away my man. Looking good


----------



## mhayes

What's best for the .17? Head shot or body\lung shot on a hog?
I have been a fedw times after deer season ended but only seen sign? I tote my varmit bull barrel 22-250 feels like it weighs in at 20 pounds after toting it in the mountians all day. I might switch up to my marlin 17 with the reviews you guys have of it. Thanks,


----------



## buckeroo

mhayes said:


> What's best for the .17? Head shot or body\lung shot on a hog?
> I have been a fedw times after deer season ended but only seen sign? I tote my varmit bull barrel 22-250 feels like it weighs in at 20 pounds after toting it in the mountians all day. I might switch up to my marlin 17 with the reviews you guys have of it. Thanks,



A properly sighted-in .17 coupled with a person pulling the trigger that has gotten real good with the .17 is capable of headshots. I personally try to take headshots. 

One thing I did discover once we cleaned these is that one of my shots was a high shoulder shot that cut a channel all the way through the pig's spine the size of a silver dollar. I was using 20 grain CCI full metal jacket bullets. The devastation to these pigs would astonish most if they saw what the holes looked like on these pigs in comparison to the size of the bullet.


----------



## Chase4556

I have used my .22-250 plenty. And they are indeed devastating on hogs.

I will have to look into picking up a .17. I will need a rimfire to hunt pigs with till deer season.


----------

